# Sigma 18-35 finally convinced me to move to a D7100



## fjrabon (May 11, 2015)

I've had the sigma 18-35 f/1.8 ART lens for a little while now and I finally decided to jump into a D7100 to fully leverage the sigma from my D7000. After I felt like I fully tuned it up using sigma's fine tune dock, I was really at the point where the D7000 was the weak link in the chain. Weird because I never felt that way with the Nikon 50mm f/1.4D on my d7000. But it was a large print I made from the sigma at the wide end of the sigma that finally pushed me over the edge. I just felt like there was fine detail there the d7000 missed. 

The introduction of the D7200 has really brought down the price of like new D7100s. Got a sub 2000 shutter count body for $600. I thought about just opting for the D7200 but the buffer size never bothered me on the D7000. I only burst for half second increments when shooting sports and I use 90 Mb/s cards. I don't really care about wifi on a dslr, that's why I have the x100t.


----------



## shadowlands (May 12, 2015)

Enjoy the toys!!!


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2015)

$600 seems like a very tempting price for a low-click D7100. I hope you like it, and get some good use out of it.


----------



## fjrabon (May 12, 2015)

Derrel said:


> $600 seems like a very tempting price for a low-click D7100. I hope you like it, and get some good use out of it.


Yeah, I think it's the influx of people selling off theirs to upgrade because of the buffer mixed with almost nobody looking to buy a d7100 right now.


----------



## bribrius (May 12, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > $600 seems like a very tempting price for a low-click D7100. I hope you like it, and get some good use out of it.
> ...


congrats on the camera.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2015)

I went over to dPreview last week to see their D7200 updated first look results: I have to say, their dynamic range,noise, and ISO invariability tests show that the sensor in the D7200 offers extraordinary performance, and I mean extraordinary as in probably the MOST ISO invariant camera dPreview has ever seen. Shots exposed at baseline ISO of 100, and then progressively underexposed more and more show ***astounding*** ability to be brought up in brightness using software, by as much as five and even six EV. Nikon D7200 First Impressions Review Digital Photography Review

Compare a 4- or 5-stop recovery from either the Canon 6D or the Canon 5D-III, or even the Nikon D750 or D800...the new APS-C sensor and electronics in the D7200 are amazingly good. The D7200 vs the 5D-Trey is a shocker...the APS-C sensor blows the bigger sensor away when a shot is underexposed and then "push processed" to 3200. Just an amazing performance for the D7200.

Not that the D7100 is a slouch, but there's something brewing from Nikon/Sony in this newer generation of sensors AND camera electronics. Still...$600 for a practically brand new D7100...man, that is just too tough to pass up. I mean, c'mon...especially when you have an amazing, groundbreaking lens like the 18-35 f/1.8 zoom to leverage the camera with...


----------



## fjrabon (May 12, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I went over to dPreview last week to see their D7200 updated first look results: I have to say, their dynamic range,noise, and ISO invariability tests show that the sensor in the D7200 offers extraordinary performance, and I mean extraordinary as in probably the MOST ISO invariant camera dPreview has ever seen. Shots exposed at baseline ISO of 100, and then progressively underexposed more and more show ***astounding*** ability to be brought up in brightness using software, by as much as five and even six EV. Nikon D7200 First Impressions Review Digital Photography Review
> 
> Compare a 4- or 5-stop recovery from either the Canon 6D or the Canon 5D-III, or even the Nikon D750 or D800...the new APS-C sensor and electronics in the D7200 are amazingly good. The D7200 vs the 5D-Trey is a shocker...the APS-C sensor blows the bigger sensor away when a shot is underexposed and then "push processed" to 3200. Just an amazing performance for the D7200.
> 
> Not that the D7100 is a slouch, but there's something brewing from Nikon/Sony in this newer generation of sensors AND camera electronics. Still...$600 for a practically brand new D7100...man, that is just too tough to pass up. I mean, c'mon...especially when you have an amazing, groundbreaking lens like the 18-35 f/1.8 zoom to leverage the camera with...


yeah, I pretty honestly think that the Sigma 18-35 paired with a D7200 may just outshoot or match a D750 paired with a 24-70 f/2.8.  Dead serious.  Not talking about for the money, not talking about "in a smaller package" talking about straight up outputting as good or better IQ in most day to day situations.

I can tell you that the 18-35 with my D7100 definitely outshoots my old D600 with the 24-70 f/2.8.  

This lens killed the last little bit of full frame lust I had.


----------



## CanadiaNikon (May 13, 2015)

Congrats!   Enjoy your 7100!


----------

